# ترنيمة خارج أسوارك يا أورشليم - هايدى منتصر



## peter2006 (25 أغسطس 2006)

http://www.rogepost.com/dn/gys3/خارج+اسوراك+شيرين+عبد+الوهاب.mp3


----------



## peter2006 (25 أغسطس 2006)

وكمان مفاجأه جميله كلامات الترنيمه بس انا مستني رأيكك                                                    
*خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم..عند ذا القبر العظيم**

**لا معني* *للحياه....اذا كان الموت يمحوها**

**باعك يهوذا ...باعك هناك**

**بكي وبكت* *عليك المريمات**

**و صوت السياط ...بيعلي بالجراحات**

**والصراخات تصرخ..يا* *خاطي بتندهك**

**باعك يهوذا...باعك بالمال**

**ضرب الحربه...سابق* *الريح**

**جنب المسيح...اصبح جريح**

**شوك والالام..وعذاب بيزيد**

**وصرخه* *حزينه ...في قبر بعيد*​


----------



## †gomana† (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*الله انا سمعت الترنيمة دى وفعلا بسيطة وجميلة جدا*
*شكرا ع تعبك*


----------



## maher7650 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

الترنيمة مش بتزل خالص معايا ارجو المساعدة والرب يباركم


----------



## ++sameh++ (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*انا سمعت الترنيمة قبل كدة وكلماتها رائعة طبعاً ، بس لى ملحوظة شخصية ، انا شخصياً ما حستش باى روح فيها ، يعنى لما بسمع ترنيمة لاى مرنم مسيحى بشعر بروح ربنا فيها وببقى مبسوط اوى وانا بسمعها اعتقد لو جيه مرنم مسيحى ورنمها هاتكون افضل بكتر لانها فعلاً كلماتها رائعة ، شكراً على تعبك أخى الحبيب .*


----------



## kishkish (4 سبتمبر 2006)

ربنا يباركك انا عاوز اعرف ازاي شيرين رنمت الترنيمه و هي مسلمه يا ريت اي حد يعرف ظروف الترنيمه دي يقولي و شكرا


----------



## Fadie (5 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت اى حد عنده الترنيمة يرفعها مرة اخرى عشان اللينك مش شغال


----------



## jesuslover (6 سبتمبر 2006)

http://www.rogepost.com/dn/gys3/خارج+اسوراك+شيرين+عبد+الوهاب.mp3




الترنيمه حلوه بس ماظنش ان دى شيرين مش نفش صوتها خالص


----------



## Fadie (6 سبتمبر 2006)

اللينك مش شغال للأسف


----------



## My Rock (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*ممكن تحملها من الرابط التالي اخ فادي*

*http://arabchurch.com/audio/outofmure-sheren.mp3*


----------



## Fadie (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جداااااااااااا استاذنا ماى روك الترنيمة سمعت عنها و كان نفسى اسمعها من زمان

ربنا يباركك حبيبنا


----------



## kishkish (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الترنيمه بتنزل اخر حلاوه ازي في ناس مس عارفه تنزلها؟


----------



## بنت الله (7 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا جميلة اوى كلمات الترنيمة

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## oesi no (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الغريب ان شيرين اللى بتقولها مش ماجدة الرومى مثلا


----------



## mishoo (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الترنيمة حلوة الى حد ما لكن احب ان اوضح انها ليست لشيرين عبد الوهاب لكنها لمرنمة اسمها هايدى وهى صوتها قريب خالص من شرين بس انا علشان موزع موسيقى عارف ان هى اللى عملتها مش شيرين


----------



## girl_in_jesus (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*بس دى طبقات صوتها قريبه جدا من شيرين وغير كده انا اعرف ان دى اغنيه فيلم المسيح بمصر*


----------



## adelfathy (14 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مع الأخ jesulover فى انه مش صوت شيرين ولكنه مشابه ليه..وعلى فكرة اناعضو لسة طازة برضة..


----------



## peter2006 (17 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## مستر بيرو (22 سبتمبر 2006)

الله رائعه جدا خارج اسوارك يا اورشليم

 جميله جدا تسلم يا اخى


----------



## kitty_laskary (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحه كلمات الترنيمه رائعه واللحن كمان جميل اوى بس انا برده رايى ان ده مش صوت شيرين بس عموما المهم ان الترنيمه جميله مش مهم بقى مين بيرنمها. وبجد بيتر ميرسيه على تعبك وربنا يباركك ولو عندك حاجات تانيه حلوه نزلهالنا .صليلى كتير .


----------



## nanotota (17 أكتوبر 2006)

على فكرة دية مش شيرين دية واحدة اسماها هايدى


----------



## Fadie (17 أكتوبر 2006)

> على فكرة دية مش شيرين دية واحدة اسماها هايدى


 
هايدى منتصر


----------



## antoon refaat (27 أكتوبر 2006)

*ياريت طلب صغير بس*



mishoo قال:


> الترنيمة حلوة الى حد ما لكن احب ان اوضح انها ليست لشيرين عبد الوهاب لكنها لمرنمة اسمها هايدى وهى صوتها قريب خالص من شرين بس انا علشان موزع موسيقى عارف ان هى اللى عملتها مش شيرين


   يا حبيبي ياريت لو تجيبلي كل المعلومات عن هايدي ولو ليها إيميل علي الهوتميل او اي حاجه لاني بجد عاوز اتعرف  بيها   جداً  جداً    
وراسلني يالتفاصيل   
وهنا اي حد عاوز يحمل الترنيمه من رابيدشير
  ترنيمه خارج اسوار


----------



## FARID FAYEZ (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الترنيمة مش بتزل خالص معايا ارجو المساعدة والرب يباركم


----------



## feleep (3 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام المسيح علي كل اللي في المنتدي
الترنيمه دي مش لشيرين عبد الوهاب
دي لفتاه مسيحيه اسمها هايدي من المنيا 
من كنسية الانبا انطونيس


----------



## feleep (3 نوفمبر 2006)

:yaka: انا جبيت المعلومات دي من منتدي مسيحي 
ياريت لو عنده معلومات غير ذلكيقول بسرعه:yahoo:


----------



## hany emad (14 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمه للجميع احب اقول ان الترنيمه مش لشيرين الترنيمه لمرنمه مسيحيه اسمها هايدى  وانا سمعت الشريط


----------



## toms (14 نوفمبر 2006)

ترنيمه حلوه بجد الرب مع جميعكم
بس هل فعلا دي شيرين؟؟


----------



## toms (14 نوفمبر 2006)

يا ابني انت بتستهبل هاني رمزي مين اللي بقي مسلم؟؟
ده عند ام ترتر وبطل عبط ياحيله


----------



## toms (14 نوفمبر 2006)

:yahoo: :ranting: :a82: 





toms قال:


> يا ابني انت بتستهبل هاني رمزي مين اللي بقي مسلم؟؟
> ده عند ام ترتر وبطل عبط ياحيله


----------



## مسلم متحضر (14 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكركم على الترنيمة فعلا رائعة وانا اتأثرة بها


----------



## gohn (14 نوفمبر 2006)

مش ها اقول انها اكتر من روعه بس انها تحفه غنائيه وربنا بيتمجد مع المسلمين كل يوم زي عبد الحليم


----------



## مسلم متحضر (14 نوفمبر 2006)

يا صديقي جون ليش بتشتب الله هل تعرض لك احد المسلمين خلي ردك حضاري ولا تشتم انا رايتني شتمت لا تشبه الله ببشر ارجوك احيانا انت بتخلي الواحد يغضب منك خلينا حبايب


----------



## الملاك الصغير (15 نوفمبر 2006)

ترنيمه جميله جدا وانا مبسوط انى وجدتها هنا فى منتدانا الجميل علشان كل اصدقائى الاعضاء يشاركونى رأيى فى الترنيمه دى تسلم ايدك اخى peter2006


----------



## makaneno (22 نوفمبر 2006)

ممكن ترنيمة خبرنى يا يوحنا للمرنم ساتر ميخائيل


----------



## mina_matrix (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الترنيمة دة مش شرين هى الى رنمتة دى واحدة مسيحية اسمها هايدى من المنيا وانا سمعت الترنيمة وفى اول مرة افتكرتها شرين لكن فى الحقيقة هى هايدى وصوتها مقارب من صوت شرين جدا لدرجة انك تفتكرها شرين:t32:


----------



## love_juses (7 ديسمبر 2006)

على فكره صدقونى دى مش شيرين دى مرنمه جديده اسمها هايدى منتصر من المنيا تقريبا وشريطها الجديد تحفه واسمه ساكت ليه لو حد عايزه يبعتلى على الايميل ده او يسجل نفسه عليه
الايميل :love_anyway2006@yahoo.com
وانا فى الخدمه


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر ليك يا روك الرابط يعمل 
شكرا على مجهود سعتك من اجل اخواتك فى المسيح


----------



## كلير (8 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا هي مش شرين عبد الوهاب ثانيا اسمها هايدي منتصر من المنيا


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا على الاهتمام يا روك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (8 ديسمبر 2006)

صح كدة دة مش  شرين عبد الوهاب


----------



## مسيحيه و افتخر (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اول مره اسمعها و كتير حلوه


----------



## hanysabry (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر على الترنيمه كلمتها حلوه 
:yaka:


----------



## بيترالخواجة (10 ديسمبر 2006)

دة مش حلوة دة ممتازة
بس محدش عندو واحدة يكون صوتها كويس شوية بعد ازنكو


----------



## بركة وجية ساويرس (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ترنيمة جميلة  ممكن  انا محتاج شريط فيفيان شهوة قلبلى شريط جميل قوى ممكن اى حد لو عندة يبعتلى                                                            



                                                                                 شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا شـــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا

                                                                                         شـــــــــــــــــــــكرا شـــــــــــــــــــــكرا

                                                                                                  شـــــــــكرا  شــــــــــــــكرا

                                                                                                        شكرا   شكرا


----------



## sousan (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اولا الرب يفرح قلوبكم بقرب عيد الميلاد والسنة الجديدة سنة جديدة سعيدة لكل العالم المسيح يفرح قلوبكم ويسعدكم ما يتعبكم بس انا زعلانة قوي لاني معرفتش انزل الترنيمة :a82: معلش صعيدية انا يا مري ومش بفهم بسرعة ياريت حد يبعت السايت بطريقة بسيطة استطيع فهمها والرب يبارك حياتكم امين:smil12:


----------



## emad ghattas (17 ديسمبر 2006)

انا متاكد انها مش شرين ارجوكم بدل مانتطلع اشاعات نكون جادين فى اخبارنا


----------



## emy (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مش ممكن ايه الترنيمه الجميله دى عارف انا حسيت انها هاديه اوى بس انت متاكدان دى شيرين
ايمى


----------



## pussy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## pussy (28 ديسمبر 2006)

3ayza a3raf anazlha ezay


----------



## حسام سوما (28 ديسمبر 2006)

حلوة جدا انا سمعتها قبل كدة ودورت عليها بس ما لقيتهاش    شكرا ليك كتير

الترنيمة اكثر من رائعة


----------



## Michael (28 ديسمبر 2006)

رابط الترنيمة كما بالمشاركة الاولى

http://www.rogepost.com/dn/gys3/خارج+اسوراك+شيرين+عبد+الوهاب.mp3


----------



## george_gogo (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على تعبك هى فعلا ترنيمة رائعة بس ليا ملحوظة  صغيرة بس محيرة الكل . ان الترنيمة دى مش لشرين عبد الوهاب . الترنيمة دى لوحدها اسمها هايدى منتصر صوتها زى صوت شرين بالضبط وانا عندى الشريط بتاعها بالكامل اللى يحب يسمعة ويتأكد انها مش شرين


----------



## mero 2007 (30 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذة الترنيمة و انا سمعت عنها قبل ذلك و كان نفسى اسمعها


----------



## toot70 (9 يناير 2007)

سلام ونعمة 
علي فكرة دي مش شيرين اصلا وانا هجيبلكوا تفاصيل مين اللي بترنم دي
:yahoo:


----------



## toot70 (9 يناير 2007)

انا اسف مقرتش الرد بتاعك يا جورج جوجو 
هي فعلا كدا 
:yahoo:


----------



## roshdysaygod (12 يناير 2007)

kishkish قال:


> ربنا يباركك انا عاوز اعرف ازاي شيرين رنمت الترنيمه و هي مسلمه يا ريت اي حد يعرف ظروف الترنيمه دي يقولي و شكرا





يوجد بعض الاقويل انها مرنمة اسمها هايدي صوتها ذي صوت شرين وليس شرين عبد الوهاب التي ترنم 



:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## † sun_flower † (12 يناير 2007)

* الترنيمة حلوة  كلماتها رائعة
 شكرا يا بيتر*


----------



## koreanboy (15 يناير 2007)

الترنيمة لهيدى منتصر ميش شيرين هو بس تشابة فى الصوت وانا شوفت الكليب بنفسى


----------



## linkinpark (22 يناير 2007)

دي مش شرين ياجماعه دي واحده صوتها زيها بس مش اكتر
زي المغني الي صوته زي محمد فؤاد


----------



## book (22 يناير 2007)

peter2006 قال:


> http://www.rogepost.com/dn/gys3/خارج+اسوراك+شيرين+عبد+الوهاب.mp3


الف الف الف شكر


----------



## men@ elgm@l (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا 
وشكر خاص لـMy Rock 
الـزعـــيـــــــم


----------



## mffahim (22 يناير 2007)

شكرا على  الخبر الجميل


----------



## linkinpark (24 يناير 2007)

دى ترنيمة لمرنمة اسمها هايدى من المنيا فى شريط اسمه ساكت ليه


----------



## memoo_onlin (25 يناير 2007)

*بخصوص ترنيمه خارج اسوارك*

*يا جماعه ترنيمه خارج اسوارك مش للمطربه شيرين عبد الوهاب:ranting: 
دي واحده جديده صوتها زي شيرين وليها شريط كامل بيتباع في الكاتدرائيه
انا مش فاكر اسم الشريط بالظبط:a82:  بس ان شاء الله اجيب اسم الشريط قريب


وده رابط لتحميل الترنيمه :smil12: *


http://www.rogepost.com/dn/gys3/خارج+اسوراك+شيرين+عبد+الوهاب.mp3


----------



## Nemoo (11 فبراير 2007)

وبس يااجدع هنا وبس  اتفرج واسمع الشريط كامل  و ترنيمه كليب كمان  

هايدى منتصر  ساكت ليه         *خارج أسوارك يا أورشليم ( فيديو )*

*شريط ساكت ليه للمرنمه( هايدي) كامل وصوت نقى جدا ( خارج اسوارك)* 

وشكرا


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2007)

كان نفسى اسمع التر نيمه على ما يبدو انها جميله ا وى من الكلمات المكتوبه بس للاسف مش عايزه تنزل


----------



## men@ elgm@l (13 فبراير 2007)

تمام


----------



## dr2jo (17 فبراير 2007)

على فكرة الترنيمة رائعة بس مش شريين الى بترنمها دى مرنمة اسماها هايدى و منزلة شريط اسمة ساكت ليه  و ربنا يعوضك على تعبك


----------



## hany_100000 (18 فبراير 2007)

ربي الحبيب اشكرك من اجل موتك لتجمل قبحي


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (19 فبراير 2007)

على فكرة الترنيمة دى مش لشرين دى لمرنمة اسمها هايدى منتصر من المنيا وانا اعرفها شخصيا


----------



## Fady Naguib (6 مارس 2007)

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مارس 2007)

شكر كبير مني الك


----------



## merola (6 مارس 2007)

لسة جاااااااااااارى التحميل


----------



## stopshop (11 مارس 2007)

ترنيمه جميله جدا


----------



## shadymokhles (13 مارس 2007)

*على فكرة ياجماعه انا عاوز اقول حاجه
الترنيمه دى مش للمطربه شيرين
انا شوفتها فى لقاء تليفزيونى وقالت اللى فى ناس كتير بيقلدوا صوتى 
بينزلوا الترانيم والاغانى على اساس اللى انا عشان الترنيمه او الاغنية  تتشهر 

بس فى الحقيقه انا بحث كتير فى الموضوه دا 
لكن فى الحقيقه ليست هى المطربه شيرين 

انا بقول الكلام دا حسب البحث بتاعى
 هى لا شك ترنيمه جميله كده وكلماتها والحانها جميله 
بس مش للمطربه شيرين
وهذا ماتأكدة منه


وربنا يبارك فى حياتكوا​*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (13 مارس 2007)

ممتاز الرب يبارك عملك


----------



## jojo_josiph (13 مارس 2007)

shadymokhles قال:


> *على فكرة ياجماعه انا عاوز اقول حاجه
> الترنيمه دى مش للمطربه شيرين
> انا شوفتها فى لقاء تليفزيونى وقالت اللى فى ناس كتير بيقلدوا صوتى
> بينزلوا الترانيم والاغانى على اساس اللى انا عشان الترنيمه او الاغنية  تتشهر
> ...





*متشكر جداااااااا ياشادى ع المعلومات​*


----------



## بيشوى موريس (15 مارس 2007)

يا اخ بيتر مش شرين الى بترنم دى دى بنت من المينا اسمها هايدى منتصر


----------



## مايكل ميشو (16 مارس 2007)

مرسى اووووووى....................بس يارب تنزل
ساندرا


----------



## mecho777 (18 مارس 2007)

الترنيمه حلوه بس ماظنش ان دى شيرين مش نفش صوتها خالص


----------



## rinooo (23 مارس 2007)

لو سمحتو عايزة ترنيمة خبرنى يا يوحنا


----------



## rinooo (23 مارس 2007)

الترنيمة جميلة جدا بس دى مش شيرين


----------



## جورج نادى (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

على فكره ديه وحده اسمها هايدى منتصر من المنيا وزميلت اخويا فى الجامعه وده شريطها الجديد اسمه ساكت ليه


----------



## زوزااااا (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

مشكووووووور


----------



## johnreda (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

ana  hamoot we listen to this tarnema


----------



## johnreda (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

ana  3ayez el tarnema deh plzzzzzzzzzz thank u


----------



## مارك مرقس (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

شكرا


----------



## ايرينى فوزى (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

سلام ونعمه انا بس عاوزه اقول ليكم حاجه مش عارفه صح ولا غلط انا سمعت من زمان ان اللى بتقول الترنيمه دى مش شيرين دى بنت مسيحيه صونها قريب من صوت المطربه شيرين وحتى لو هى ده مش حدث ماعبدالحليم عمل قبل كده ترانيم.


----------



## marmar19 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

الترنيمة دية مش بتاعت شيرين دية بتاعت مرنمة اسمها هيدي و الشريط بتاعها اسمه سا كت لية و هو نازل على الموقع على فكرة كلوا لو حد عايز ينزلوا هي صوتها بس شبه صوت شيرين بس مش هي


----------



## bnt elra3y (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

هى ترنيمة حلوة بس فعلا مش حس ان فيها روح بس هى مش شيرين اللى بتقولها دى واحدة اسمها هايدى


----------



## zambrota (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

يا جماعة للأسف دى مش شيرين دى مرنمة اسمها هايدى منتصر والشريط ده اسمه "ساكت ليه"


----------



## اماني نبيل (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

الكلمات كتير حلوة وشكرا على هاد الموقع عنجد انه حلو و احنا في الوطن العربي بحاجه لهيك موقع


----------



## mmeennaa (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

انا مش عارف انزل الترنيمه ساعدونى علشان خاطر المسيح الرب يبارككم


----------



## mmeennaa (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

دى ترنيمه هايدى منتصررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## FADESHIKO (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

على فكرة الترنيمة دى مش لشيرين دى اللى غنتها اسمها هايدي منتصر


----------



## GEKOGEKO (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

حبايبي
ده موش صوت شيرين ولا حاجه
ده صوت هايدي منتصر
هي اللي بتقول الترنيمه بس صوتها قريب شويه من شيرين
وربنا معاكم
لكن اللينك موش شغال خالص
ميررررررررررررررررسي​


----------



## DODY2010 (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

اخواتي الاحباء الترنيمة بصوت بنت المسيح اسمها هايدي منتصر وهي صوتها قريب من شرين ولها ترنمتين في فيلم امنا الغالية تماف ايريني فخر الرهبنة وكمان فية لنك ممكن تسجل مجموعة من ترنيمها موجود في نفس مكان تنزيل الفلم وربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## koko_nana (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

*انتوا بتهرجوا ياجماعة ولا اية طبعا دى مش شرين خااااااااااااااالص دى مرنمة صوتها مقارب لصوت شرين واسمها هايدى منتصر وموجود فى كل المنتديات المسيحية وشرين عبد الوهاب مسلمة اساسا*


----------



## rimocello (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

deh mosh shreen deh haydy


----------



## rinooo (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

جميلة جدا


----------



## sondos_m2006 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

*يا جماعة دى مش شيرين دى واحدة مسيحية و اسمها هايدى ومن مصر و ليها ترانيم تانى*


----------



## sameh moon (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

دى ترنيمة جميلة جدا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ومعزية


----------



## douh7111 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

الترنيمة اسمها مالى سواك للمرنمة هايدى منتصر ( سوهاج )


----------



## marcoo_zlu (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## omda_zap (5 مايو 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

دي ترانيم جميلة جدا وياريت رابط داون لود


----------



## selvea (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

على فكره يا جماعه الترنيمه مش بصوت شيرين
دى المرنمه هايدى منتصر وهى صوتها زى صوت شيرين بالظبط 
انا كنت فكره كده فى الاول بس عرفت انها مش شيرين دى هايدى نتصر


----------



## FADY_TEMON (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترنيمه جميله لشرين*

دي هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــايدي مـــــــــــــــــنتصر


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*انا بقى متاكدة انها 


مش شيرين وانها هايدى 

اصلها زميلتى من ايام المدرسة لحد الكلية 

​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2009)

من الترانيم الجميله جدا

صوت وكلمات

ربنا معاكم

مشكورين​


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------

